# NISMO 370Z Unveiled With 350 Horsepower



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan just couldn't wait for the New York Auto Show doors to open to unveil its high-performance NISMO version of the 370Z, choosing to give select media a sneak peak the night before at a private event in the Big Apple.

Enthusiasts are sure to love the NISMO car as it's more than just a few bolt-on aesthetic parts (even if it has those too). This NISMO edition takes the Z to an even higher level in every performance category.

For starters, the NISMO edition car comes with 350hp - an increase of 18 ponies over the stock Z. Torque is also up, but just slightly, to 276 ft-lbs - an increase of 6 ft-lbs. Part of the reason for the added power is a new H-pipe exhaust, which, Nissan tells us, also gives the car an excellent sound - but we'll have to wait to drive it to find out.

Power is also achieved at a higher rpm with the 3.7-liter V6 strung-out to 7400 rpm to acheive maximum horsepower, as opposed to the stock cars, 7000 rpm max power level.

And possibly better than the added power (for those who really appreciate track days) is a standard limited slip differential.

More: *NISMO 370Z Unveiled With 350 Horsepower* on AutoGuide.com


----------

